# Breeding a dog that might be sick



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just a thought here

I just found out that Jacks sire Crom von Haus Baysden died of pancreatic cancer a few weeks ago he was only 9 and 90 lbs.... 

Jack was born on May30th 2008 and his mother just had another litter 4 weeks ago with the same sire....

Questions

1. if he was sick then how does that or if it even does affect the puppies
2. what are the chances that that will affect Jack's life
3. Isn't that a lot of breeding May and then January?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

When did they find out that he had cancer? It is very possible that it was a fast moving cancer and they did not know until the breeding had already taken place that he has cancer. Phoenix had cancer that filled his entire pelvic cavity in Sept that did not show in April.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhen did they find out that he had cancer? It is very possible that it was a fast moving cancer and they did not know until the breeding had already taken place that he has cancer. Phoenix had cancer that filled his entire pelvic cavity in Sept that did not show in April.


I agree 100%, cancer can come on very quickly...


Also, back to back breedings are not uncommon. Some breeders will breed back to back and then give the female a full year off, some breed every other heat cycle...


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree, could be they didn't know until the litter was already bred. Even if they did know, I would think it would have no bearing on the puppies.

As far as being bred in May and then again in January. I often breed my females back to back when they are older, providing they are in top health, recover quickly from the previous litter, and REALLY enjoy being a mom. A young female I only breed every other heat at the most. Olexa is actually getting two cycles off. My own repro vet supports the notion "use it or lose it" when it comes to older females and avoiding reproduction issues. But again, my one older female, just turned 7, is in top health, and actually she bounces back so quickly, buy the time the puppies are 9 weeks old, you can't even tell she just got done having a litter. I know some females that can take up to a year to fully recover, their muscle tone and coat are just awful and it just really taxes their entire system...the need and deserve a break.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Was it a natural breeding? At 9 years many breeders may have semen in storage just in case.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks all for you comments

I do not have more info then I posted...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I have wondered the same thing. I think that Max's sire may have had cancer when he was bred...forgot about that until I read your post.


----------



## NCSPARKY (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a 3 year old black Shep named Neico Vom Haus Baysden (i call him Sammy) who tests at high risk for Degenerative Myelopathy or DM. I am not blaming Patty Baysden for this because she did not know, but this disease runs in her bloodlines. 
There are many diseases that run in German Shepherds unfortunately and I have done subsequent research and find that many supposed health "guaranteed" dogs are at least carriers or at high risk for DM. My point is that you will only find a "clean" dog by chance. It's genetics. The breeders don't even know what they are necessarily breeding. They import these dogs from Europe via Eurosport many of them for top dollar and they don't test their dogs over there ---- they don't even know about the test. The DM test has only been available in the USA since 2009 and many do not have a clue to this date. No one can guarantee the health of any dog. Period.


----------

